# ¿Cómo colorear la señal en un preamplificador de guitarra?



## lococd (May 7, 2013)

¡Hola! he construido este preamplificador para guitarra, lo conecto por entrada de línea a un computador. Es re sencillo, y al menos con guitarra acústica se lleva muy bien. El problema me surge cuando conecto una guitarra eléctrica, suena sin vida, demasiado plástica. Al ingresar la señal a un analizador de espectro (computacional, pero analizador al fin y al cabo) y compararla con un amplificador "de verdad" noto que le falta coloración en el área de los 3 khz y una bajada en los medios. En resumen... este parece ser un preamplificador lineal. ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo para poder hacer que coloree la señal como un preamplificador de guitarra? Los previos que he visto son demasiado grandes como para armarlos.

éste es el esquemático:


un layout:



y los materiales:
Semiconductores

1 – TL062 (CI1)

Resistencias – Todas 1/8 de Watts (yo le puse todas de 1/4 de W)

1 – 150 K (R1)
1 – 220 K (R2)
1 – 56 K (R3)
1 – 470 K (R4)
3 – 12 K (R5 - R6 - R7)
2 – 3K9 (R8 - R9)
2 – 1K8 (R10 - R11)
2 – 22 K (R12 - R13)

Condensadores

1 – 220 nF - Poliester o Ceramico (C1)
2 – 4,7 uF x 16 Volts o mas – Electrolitico (C2 - C8)
1 – 47 nF – Poliester o Ceramico (C3)
2 – 4,7 nF – Poliester o Ceramico (C4 - C6)
1 – 22 nF – Poliester o Ceramico (C5)
2 – 100 uF x 16 Volts o más – Electrolitico (C7 - C9)

Potenciometros

2 Potenciometros de 100 K Lineal (P1 BASS - P2 MIDDLE)
1 Potenciometro de 470 K Lineal (P3 TREBLE)
1 Potenciometro de 10 K Logaritmico (P4 VOLUMEN)

1 Llave de 3 posiciones On – Off – On

Espero poder contar con su ayuda, o sino, darme alguna alternativa decente y que no tenga una placa muy grande, por favor. Ví rondando en el foro el preamplificador del Fender Blackface, pero necesito un sonido lo más limpio posible, sin altas ganancias (que es donde se orienta el blackface por lo leído).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2013)

Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica (Incluyen diagramas de pedales Boss)


----------



## lococd (May 7, 2013)

la verdad es que... ningún circuito de este link parece ser un previo, o algo para colorear la señal sin saturarla, gracias de todos modos DOSMETROS 



ah, lo siento, no revisé las demás páginas, gracias por el enlace!


----------



## lococd (May 8, 2013)

continúo algo desorientado, el enlace que fue entregado no contiene información de mi utilidad, ¿alguna otra idea?


----------



## crimson (May 8, 2013)

¿Este servirá?








Saludos C


----------



## ZedHqX4 (May 8, 2013)

Lo unico que necesitas es un ecualizador mas, intenta agregar a la salida del que armaste un ecualizador tipo tonestack FMV, es pasivo, solo ocupas 3 potenciometros, 3 capacitores y 1 resistencia. al ser pasivo lo que hace es recortar, asi que quizas quieras agregar un booster a la salida para volver a subir el volumen


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 8, 2013)

lo que necesita es un pre que de verdad sea para guitarra, no es cualquier pre que te da ese sonido característico, te recomiendo que dejes de lado ese esquema y revisa este, te garantizo que si es un verdadero pre para guitarra aunque este tiene su etapa de potencia también incluida .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/combo-guitarra-amplificador-previo-92773/


----------



## lococd (May 18, 2013)

muchas gracias por sus sugerencias,finalmente terminé modificando un booster de guitarra (el alembic stratoblaster), es ideal para conectarse a una mesa de mezclas, o como preamplificador antes de un power, suena bastante bien, aunque podría mejorarse y añadirle tonos y un simulador de parlantes, pero yo quería solamente un sonido sencillo en una unidad ultra compacta 

Ah, por favor, recuerden notar los cortes en la placa en C1,C2,R1 Y R2 (están señalados con un cuadradito rojo achurado bajo cada componente indicado)


----------

